# Bigger cubes



## Erik (Mar 12, 2007)

So, how do you guys solve bigger cubes? I know how to do corners already  and today I finished a method for doing the edges too, but now I need to find a simple way of doing the centers. Isn't there something pochmann like for the centers?


----------



## pjk (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris typed this:
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=207

I am also in the process of learning big cubes BLD, and I have a few yahoo posts bookmarked with center commutator cycles from Thom and Chris. I will post them later this week when I get home.

Also, Erik, do you still need a stackmat. I just noticed recently that the local Walmart has them in stock. PM me if so.

Pat


----------



## Erik (Mar 14, 2007)

Tx for the offer PJK, but was able to get one from Ron in Belgium


----------

